# Building up topline



## Footlights (10 February 2011)

Please can I have lots of tips for building up topline? My horse finds it very hard to work long and low because he naturally has a very high head carridge.

Also before and after pics if possible!

Thank you


----------



## Horses24-7 (10 February 2011)

I've been looking into this recently as bringing my hoe back into work and his top line has vanished 

Diet seems to be the best place to start, feeding a conditioning feed so they get the right amount of protein to build muscle and possibly feeding a balancer.

Then schooling to involve loads of transitions and half halts and flexion from side to side. I'm also working mine on the Pessoa regularly which I love 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Horses24-7 (10 February 2011)

P.s meant horse not hoe! Lol x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (10 February 2011)

Lots of transitions and especially hill work!

Get them really working up the hills, not just slogging along and you should see a difference soon enough!


----------



## Footlights (10 February 2011)

Yeah I have a pessoa too but he seems to resist the bit and still wants to poke his nose in the air! It does make him work nicely from behind though.

Has anyone used the topline conditioning feed? Does it actually work!?


----------



## pinktiger (10 February 2011)

imho you cannot feed for topline and it could be a minefield interms of affecting the brain,,, the only way you can gain a good quality true topline is through correct work and the 'right' feed, it doesnt have to be high in starch or sugar conditioning feed, just needs the right balance of nutrients to allow the work to build the muscle!!  Hill work and hacking but into the bridle and on the bit working over the back, transititions (and lots and lots of them) lateral work, alot of people would recommend a pessoa ( i know the physios do) BUT only in experienced hands!  A horse working correctly should easily have a topline and if your doing the right work you will see it in time!! Conformation will also  dictate how intense the work needs to be, and how the horse should work to achieve it!!!


----------



## Kenzo (10 February 2011)

Using plenty of pole work in your schooling sessions, the only way you will improve his topline is by changing the way your horse is using himself when he's being worked, a good topline comes with work, not by feeding a horse up, although a well covered horse does give the impression of a better topline, I agree though you do need to think about what is in a horses diet, like protein as it helps.  Some horses will improve or have better toplines due to how they naturally move and there conformation, so what works for some horses might not work as well for others, you need to build them up slowly, yes a pessoa will help but bare in mind there are other ways like hill work, riding plenty of transitions, troting poles, even just the way you are riding.

If you have good instructor, they will be able to access your horse and how you ride and suggest some good excersises that is more individual to both yo and your horse.


----------



## scotia2k7 (10 February 2011)

...I agree there are conditioning feeds out there which work well, but hand in hand with correct work - remember the old addage, "feed for work done" - not what you will do in the next few months.  Simple things can make a difference, feed your hay from the floor for example, rather than nets, get a roller-treat ball thing both maximise the time the horse stands stretching over his back etc.  I like bungees rather than pessoa, very subtle & doesnt create much pressure but great in conjunction with long reining.  

When riding, play with half-halts all the way down the long side, decrease & increase circles, aim for as many slow serpentines as you can fit in your school & try the old fashioned exercise alternating half-seat, long reins with your hands at the point of shoulder & sit deep, shoulders back ride with the seat into open hands - all are encouraging a longer, lower & more cadenced movement.  As others have said, slow hill work, increase/decrease trot & canter speed/length etc.

Bear in mind some horses are conformationally "thinner" over the top line than others, have different muscle mass etc & dont expect the unattainable.  My mare is weak in front of the wither & when out of work looks swan-necked, a little work, muscle & feed can make a difference to her top line & over her hind end, but she'll never have the neck to match that.  

Good luck!
scotia


----------



## scotia2k7 (10 February 2011)

....sorry, I should have added I feed my horses conditioning mix, showshine chaff, barley & they also get conditioning cubes in the rollerball.  Youngster also gets suregrow.  The top spec feeds do seem to work, but am sure again in conjunction with correct work.


----------

